# X.org with Intel graphics



## jayveesea (Oct 8, 2014)

Several weeks ago I tried to do an upgrade (due to the bash security issue) and since then I have not been able to get back to a working desktop environment (was running freebsd FreeBSD 10.0 on my Thinkpad t400).  I have tried to reinstall freebsd FreeBSD 10.0 and the release candidate 10.1 and with both versions I can not get to a working desktop. I install xorg, run the configuration with no problems, and then test it with no problems, But if I try to launch a desktop environment (tried Lxde, Mate and Xfce) xorg crashes. Browsing through other recent posts in the X.org area it looks like there are others who are also struggling with xorg and Intel graphics, although it does not appear that there are any solutions at this time. *O*r am I missing something?

Is anyone else having any success with xorg and Intel graphics?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: xorg with intel graphics*

This one perhaps? Try downgrading graphics/cairo.
Also check this bug report: some users are able to fix the problem by switching to WITH_NEW_XORG.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: xorg with intel graphics*

What version of X?  Was it installed from ports or packages?  When it crashes, what is in the log file?


----------



## jayveesea (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: xorg with intel graphics*

@wblock, the version of X Server is 1.7.7 and was installed from packages, `pkg install xorg`.

Here is the log file from when I launch XFCE, `startxfce4`:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsdthinkpad.local 10.1-RC1 FreeBSD 10.1-RC1 #0 r272463: Fri Oct  3 01:47:10 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 03 October 2014  01:05:58AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct  8 17:20:41 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b6650
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4200000/1048576
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF4400000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16433
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 2 detected
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16433
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_B:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 2048 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x00000120 to 0x38000120
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x28440000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x321b (FBC_FENCE_OFF) changed from 0x20008000 to 0x00000400
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd088e000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd2190000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd27d0000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2e10000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): Disable render standby.
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01fff000 (pgoffset 8191)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0218e000 (pgoffset 8590)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x0218f000 (pgoffset 8591)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x02190000 (pgoffset 8592)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x027d0000 (pgoffset 10192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x02e10000 (pgoffset 11792)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00083fff: compressed frame buffer (400 kB, 0x00000000be020000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00084000-0x0008dfff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0008e000-0x0088dfff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0088e000-0x00ecdfff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x00ece000-0x0218dfff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x0218e000-0x0218efff: power context (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0218f000-0x0218ffff: HW status (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x02190000-0x027cffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x027d0000-0x02e0ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02e10000-0x04e0ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-2 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 275
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 5
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16433
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.25  1280 1328 1360 1404  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   57.71  1280 1328 1360 1404  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (41.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16433
Segmentation fault at address 0x10

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```

@Beastie, I'll try installing the new Xorg and report back (I was thinking that the release candidate was already using the new Xorg).

Thanks for your help and time!


----------



## jayveesea (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help!  After the installation of the new Xorg I can launch a desktop environment (only tested mate so far).

One strange thing that happens with the new Xorg is when I run `Xorg -configure`, the screen goes blank, and never comes back.  After a reboot I can see that a configuration file was generated and it tests fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2014)

jayveesea said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help!  After the installation of the new Xorg I can launch a desktop environment (only tested mate so far).
> 
> One strange thing that happens with the new Xorg is when I run `Xorg -configure`, the screen goes blank, and never comes back.



That is correct.  With KMS drivers, vt(4) must be loaded to see the console after X closes.


----------



## debguy (Oct 15, 2014)

Means that the RadeonKMS module(s) are not loaded. So as not to get into an extended description of the problem and solution, I'll just suggest you do this:

    Start xorg from KDM
    Check whether you have a /dev/dri/card*. If you do, RadeonKMS is being used and by inverse it's not used if there is no such file.
    <ctrl>+<alt>+<F*> to some tty*, login and run below to kill kdm server: # service kdm onestop
    Now try running # Xorg -configure from same tty. You should be able to get your xorg.conf.

Whether your laptop is using RadeonKMS or not will be relevant if you end up having to debug your xorg.conf.

------------------------------------------------------------
hi i just had similar problems, a total bitch infact, with debian xorg on intel (is not texas instruments GL all in silicon, is the real problem: these cards are VERY needy and can't even change modes after startup w/o rebooting)

here's my mileage.  my driver had depends on fb, so i install fbcon (frame buffer console, with intelfb driver).  i do it all as module so i can giveoptions as i work through the bumps i know will occur

it was the worst i'd ever experienced.  there were many dependancies but they weren't all shown and the modules.dep and modules.order files infact showed slighly differing order!  i had onloy misleading articles from ubantu to go by, and they don't like spreading info they can get people to pay for, or laugh at people who can't ever get it done.

i got vga and only vesa X (vesa X has few 2d acceleration but otherwise i suggest it - very reliable huge time saver, if that's ok)

so i continued only to find out "what the hell is going on in driver world on newer cards"

yes - i didn't want 3D at all to tell the truth.  just wondering what in THE HELL was still going on !!!

---------------------------------------------------------
i found i have to boot up in graphics mode not VGA because (linux, fbset, the driver) would DROP modeset after boot.  if i remember the early days of 3D correctly it was due to cheap ass cards that didn't actually contain both VGA and GL in silicon: it was faked and could only do oneatatime.

i now have to have TWO kernels to have framebuffer graphics and accelerated 2d: one with framebuf working.  because there can't be a change in video mode !   (i might be able to vbetool myself from gl mode to vga again but not back: but not wisely though, might break something)

??? LISTEN.  WHAT IF I NEED TWO OR THREE KERNELS FOR EACH HARDWARE DEVICE TO WORK WITH VARYING SOFTWARE THAT NEEDS A SIMPLE OR ADVANCED MODE ???  my HD is full of kernels and i have no disk space and a huge power bill, at best !!!

SO.  it was not only that.  something in kernel or debian went and deleted my /dev/dri/card[n] and replaced it with /dev/dri/dri[n] !!!!  s.o.a.b.   so for like an hour or what i have it set up it won't boot i'm reading source code only to mistakenly "ls /dev/dri" out of frustration and see some asswipe had done that.  i mean: i made a script to do the mknod and checked it.  someone changed the damn thing.  it was not a typo or done by hand.  again: some distro hacker had moved around standard /dev names, and some other had done some black magic to delete things in /dev.  it wasn't UDEV i don't run that: i do it by hand, and it always works once done, is why.

----------------------------------------
ANSWER: (was just above i'll repeat)

insure your kernel compiles in OpenGL accelerated support so you boot seeing it (not in SVGA, not using fbcon, ie, when you see kernel booting it's not VGA it's in small extended graphics mode text usu.).  it's not real vga or vesa it's actaully a broken extended video mode that fakes text "till you get into desktop graphics mode"

insure you have fb support "but not too much".  the intel driver uses fb but can't have the intelfb driver compiled in (it will refuse to work that way.  if not use a kernel param to insure no fb hardware level driver is lothataded).  you can't have two hardware level drivers NOT EVEN AS MODUle, AND YOU can't boot into graphics sub-mode if it's compiled as module: didn't we discuss that already?

don't run "UDEV" (linux) and do double check /dev/dri/card0 - even check the kernel directory / info and see if it maps the pci device (lspci?) to /dev/dri/card0

X doesn't really support the card (it's not vesa S3 card), kernel does per say - it's code was moved into kernel because "it's naughty video code" (piece of crap card).  If you have your compiled in / not compiled in right and boot up in "modesetting mode" (not svga, a special graphics mode that is non standard which shows text but is a dispaly surface gl can render in)

I had to read intel's docbook, know all the asm and stuff i knew since the 1980's, read the kernel code and also about other 3d cards PLUS Xorg's drm - to figure out what was wrong.  in my case: i beleived they could be modules: no that's a lie.  i then thought DRM depended on intelfb, that's wrong.  i had no warning.  only misleading bull.

in the end you have to trace the dependancies of i915 (or what you have) insure they load, that when kernel prints it's first text it's in "non-standard graphics mode that fakes text".  and X will load unless /dev/ is pooched by your friends.

X will load right up if your driver is loaded right.  X isn't your problem   The driver is in your kernel, that's what you need to compile / check into.

X11R6 would theoretical work just as well as Xorg if we keep in mind X doesn't have or support the hardware calls to the hardware (the driver): the kernel does.

YOUR PROBLEM IS.  the kernel is setup for VGA text not X god knows why every other damn usb widget they compiled in.  there is no step by step flowing instruction except misleading instruction which leads to hours or days of frustration depending on what you know and are mislead to believe.  the base system (ie, /dev/) is also messed with (by udev, or by absence).  ie you always see /dev/floppy even though they know no one has one anymore: but they are back stabbin you: they leave it out a core file: the video file so you can see!  another sad fact is if they did enable it people would complain: it doesn't support any standard booting in "modeset mode" except graphical desktop mode: it's not vga or vesa compatible and can't be changed - and would fail if you you moved the card from one pc to another depending on kernel options !!  just very very bad planing i wouldn't call it planning i'd call it "a hold up - hold your hands high"

---------------------------------------- 
listen.  i pretty sure some people (asia? microsoft?) are making things difficult for linux (debian, bsd, any where many unkonws can hack in) intently.  it's not a bsd problem.  you'll spend extra time.  it probably DOES work (it's intel, and they already released the driver: it works).  you see allot of good work (most of X, xpdf, cairo, tk allot of linux) but there's allot of tampering now: and it's with intention to harm, to waste time, to get rid of competition (free competition not run by overpaid government workers or microsoft: that kind, ie in the usa they went and fired all the unix collegeate proffessors - to get rid of them, why you see allot less new unix advances in the usa: microsfot et al are in DC running of grant money, are enjoying programming with gov authority: and want badly to keep it that way, forever, even if you die, and i'm not kidding at all.  we also have foreigners overruning the population here, and they are abusing their numbers and stealing shitloads that even china feels the debt of)

and this cheap 3D thing (non SGI, not IBM, not Texas Inst. - ati nvidia crap) where GL,VGA,PCI isn't in the product you bought but allot of it is your pc and software acting like the card is doing it?  it's bull.  beleive me: it can all be in silicon i have one from the mid/early 1990's.  works perfect and require 0, no, nada, nothing NO DRIVERS

how's that sports fans?

(when you have all in silicon, it can boot vga, change modes and add accel 2d to that, and you open a display surface (a device context, a small window on the desktop to bitblit to) with an adde code that the GL card knows, and says: ok the desktop is 2D as usual, this new window i render in): and rendering only is done in that window: and no drivers are needed one can send most codes directly to the card at a well know address: if they pleased, if they wanted to (all they need is the pointer to the DC mentioned above as an arguement to GL functions they use).  these new 3D cards cheat in allot of ways including final quality.  but they ARE fast and cheap in price.  but they ARE SIMPLY NOT WORTH ONE MILLION UNIX USERS WITH GRAPHICS COMPLAINTS ARE THEY??????    NO.)


----------



## debguy (Oct 15, 2014)

i didn't even want 3D

1) i wanted to see why so many were complaining in 2014.  in 2000 (14 yr ago!!!) i knew well.  i see it's the same problem but they've made it worse with dependancy order, more pci (ie, ic2 bus needed?) complexities.  AND NO explination to people of why it's no working, no setup (which should be simple) to get it working, almost as if they want it to be a huge time wasting failure.  it's all in the failed docuntation and hacked kernel settings and lack of documentation.  it all works, they are just f'ing with you in my opinion.  but the hw is NOT all there, it is handicap hardware.

2) i'm dissapointed to find that now (ie, not i740, now) one doesn't get 2D acceleration unless they install DRI 3D graphics and i thing that sucks.  i also find it's not fast 3D anyway.  i'd not have even loaded mesa/dri if i had had 2D acceleration support driver / or if the vesa driver was any good (it wasn't).

3) i knew in the mid 1990's: 3D aint' worth it.  a fast PC is better than a fast 3D card because it can render about as fast but is far more compatible with rendering software (why?  my all in silicon card is version 1.x, 3D wat software renders GL using 1.x+1, i now have slow rendering and problems running software: it's faster and better using MESA on a fast computer: for business purpose.  for gaming hell i'd use an lPS3 it's effortless and beautiful graphics)

i have an all in silicon GL card i don't even load the 3D drivers.  the Texas card has wonderful smooth scrolling graphics at high res, speedy, and anything 3D i emulate on what is now a much faster pc than when i got the card

even a fast pc today cannot do what GL USED TO DO in 1995 (32 bit color flawless 3D GL rendering with special effects, smoothed, shaded: not a pixel out of place - not one).  but it wasn't good for gaming or raytracing.  but no one does that anymore everyone wants high speed junk 3D (many rough poly, low color, no law saying a pixel out of place could be a danger to an engineering plan: quick dirty graphics; they are gamers).  and people found the beautiful and reliable OpenGL?  not long after it couldn't render their engineering or art, because their software used a newer GL version!

____________________________________________

my advice is: unless your Apple and using 3D as a new way to support more and better 2D functions - drop it and run away unless it says PS3 on it

go with the driver that offers good 2D support - that's all you want.  MESA will do plenty fine  (software OpenGL, from Silicon Graphics - now stolen by microsoft who is pretending to be it's master) for most any engineers real needs.


----------



## debguy (Oct 15, 2014)

AFTER ALL THAT

i mean i have used an i740 and also an ATI and other cards

THE RESULT OF ALL THE WORK ABOVE?

WORSE multimedia performance

my 1990's card also has built-in mpeg decoder and 2d acceleration

it's worse.  i'm looking at an LCD with BAD refresh rate (slushy when sliding), poor mpeg support (software support of is very slow).

and i still have no sound

a total bitch - the engineers and the distro destroyers who've done this

absolutely wreckless but probably criminal

multimedia (sound, graphics, etc) that i see has gotten WORSE at a higher price, in 20 years.

that's worth screaming about.

(ok, memory is more, clocks are faster: but that's typical and is being poorly used, bloat)

worse is worse.  ie in 1995 i had internet telephone app.  i deleted it who cares.

today i have no phone too expensive: and damned alsa doesn't recognize my sound card

total fucking bitch


----------



## allabtzz (Oct 19, 2014)

I found the perfect solution to this problem. I reinstalled 8.4 from the CD and did NO updates/upgrades of any kind and now ever thing just works.

Lesson learned: do not update/upgrade ever.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2014)

allabtzz said:


> Lesson learned: Do not update/upgrade ever.



People have been saying that since technology began.  It works as long as you are willing to only run old software.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 19, 2014)

I just woke up so I may not be following this correctly but I'm running Sandybridge with HD4000 graphics without issue. Then I plugged in a dual nVidia graphics card and now run that without issue. I don't play games or do high end graphics beyond standard online video and editing with GIMP though that card is a few years old. So I don't understand the problem.


----------



## blackhaz (Oct 19, 2014)

But let's agree the screwup with this new xorg and cairo stuff was royal. I'm also on a T400 and it got me out of "love FreeBSD on a desktop" mood until nice people here suggested to try the 10.1 kernel with vt. This was brutal. I'm on a release candidate kernel but at least I'm back to business.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2014)

The problem is that there are very few X developers (about two that are very active) and very few users willing to test.  There was a call for testing Cairo 1.12 months ago.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 20, 2014)

Perhaps such calls for help should be on this board, too, though the issue with doing that may be the quality of some of the testers that may apply.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a good point.

As far as quality of testers, forum users who are willing and able to do testing are likely at least as good as on the mailing lists.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 20, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> The problem is that there are very few X developers (about two that are very active) and very few users willing to test.


Hopefully this will help:


> We will attend XDC 2014 (X.Org Developer's Conference) from October 8th through 10th in Bordeaux, France. The goal is to reconnect with graphics stack developers, who are mostly working with Linux these days. We will give a presentation on the current state of this stack on FreeBSD.


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2014)

Just to point out, 10.0-RELEASE is going to be EoL very soon, next January. Installing 10.0 now and trying to solve any problems in it is a waste of time. Migrate to 10.1-RELEASE as soon as possible.


----------

